# Lala has gone into labor *update* bad news



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Lala has gone into labor and given birth to the first kitten, a beautiful black and grey tabby.  Its been a long time now and still had given birth to any of the others, she is still purring and beathing heavyly but hasnt had any more contractions. Do i need to be worried? Also Lala wont let me out of her sight, if i try to leave she'll run after me meowing.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Weve called the vet and he said to bring her straight down so that'z what im gunna do


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Ive just gotten back from the vet and its bad news. Lalas uterus is not functioning properly, she'z gonna get needles to try and get her into labor and if that doesnt work she needs to have a sierian. If she has a siserian the vet is going to desex her at the same time, there is a big chance that the kittens inside her are already dead. Poor Lala, she was way too young and small even the vet said that. Im sooo sad and angry at the same time my heart is breaking. One things for sure, when Lalas owners come back, their gunna be left with an expensive bill.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

And now for good news, we called the vet and he said that Lala got another kitten out and its fine, i am so happy! its a grey and black tabby like the first one. They've bin waiting 45 mins and still haznt had the other one come out yet, they said they'd wait another 45mins and if nothing happens they'll do a sesarian. I do say im relieved that there's a glimer of hope that the babys will be ok.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's always sad when things don't work out as they should, but your cat is in good hands and you at least have to babies to love and cherish  I hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

All the babys are ok, Poor Lala after 12 hours of labor! The only problem now is that the lawst baby that came out wont succle, weve tryed seringe feeding her and eveything but she'll have none of it.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Jimmy, how many babies did she have?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It can take some time for newborns to start to suckle. It can take hours. The most important thing is to keep them warm and see if they at least try to find the nipples. As long as they're trying it's OK, but if hey just lay still and do nothing... I'd be worried. Be careful if you hand feed the little one, it's easy to get fluid into the lungs.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

She had 3 kittens. But unfortunantly one had to be put down  

We took the kitten that wasnt suckling to the vet and he told us that the kitten was missing the roof of its mouth, so there was nothing separating its mouth with its nose and there was nothing that could be done to fix it.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

so sorry to here all your bad news  how are things now??


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Lala is going great, she's finshed with her antibiotics and the bubbys are happy and healthy.

Last night though Hanzel my boy cat came inside and one Lala saw him she charged for him! I quickly scooped him up but Lala was still trying to jump up and attack him whilst he was in my arms. Lala is fine with the dogs and Cassie the girl cat but she just really haz it in for Hanzel, poor bubby.


----------

